# Purchased an iBall Slide WQ32 Windows Tablet from Amazon.in



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2014)

Well going on increasing my Tablet inventory. Purchased an I ball slide wq32 tablet from amazon.in,at
Rs.13,499/-. Tablet is quite decent and good,particularly with Windows-8.1(32bit),very smooth and fluid in touch experience.
The most important impulse for my purchase is at that budget,you get a Windows Tablet with A SIM SLOT,so network on the go.
Obviously there are better Tablets(windows based) out there,with superior hardware and other aspects,but the BUDGET and SIM SLOT was a big buy for me.
What do you think Friends?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2014)

I am also looking to check out the same. 
My few queries are 
1. Windows Rt or Windows 8
2. How is app support on tab
3. Any issue you found?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I am also looking to check out the same.
> My few queries are
> 1. Windows Rt or Windows 8
> 2. How is app support on tab
> 3. Any issue you found?


1.Fully Windows-8.1(32-bit) OS
2. All Windows apps is fully supported (*ONLY CON BEING THE 16GB ROM* WHICH HAS 4.85GB LEFT,AFTER I DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED VLC,WINZIP,ETC. FROM WINDOWS STORE). You could download from external sites also. I had added an extra 32GB microSDHC of Transcend.
3. Frankly speaking,I found no crappy issues EXCEPT the screen size for the Desktop mode* seems a little small*. Otherwise for a 8" Tablet with 16:10 aspect ratio  and 1280x800 resolution,colors are vibrant,smooth,and graphics are much decent.Of course no one should* think of trying* to play Heavy/Moderate Games into this device,but watching videos is satisfying.

The sim card slot(normal sim size for insertion) provided is a definite + point.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 13, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> 1.Fully Windows-8.1(32-bit) OS
> 2. All Windows apps is fully supported (*ONLY CON BEING THE 16GB ROM* WHICH HAS 4.85GB LEFT,AFTER I DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED VLC,WINZIP,ETC. FROM WINDOWS STORE). You could download from external sites also. I had added an extra 32GB microSDHC of Transcend.
> 3. Frankly speaking,I found no crappy issues EXCEPT the screen size for the Desktop mode* seems a little small*. Otherwise for a 8" Tablet with 16:10 aspect ratio  and 1280x800 resolution,colors are vibrant,smooth,and graphics are much decent.Of course no one should* think of trying* to play Heavy/Moderate Games into this device,but watching videos is satisfying.
> 
> The sim card slot(normal sim size for insertion) provided is a definite + point.



Hey can you please post a few screen pics taken from another device for illustrating viewing angles.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Hey can you please post a few screen pics taken from another device for illustrating viewing angles.



Not possible at present Friend. But believe me viewing angles are pretty decent and good, even when viewed from corners say at nearly 160° angle. Screen touch and typing is awesome,. the  screen being IPS display has great clarity in images. 
I am totally satisfied by its function. I recommend this as a perfect budget buy of Windows Tablet.
Ultimately WISH and CHOICE.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 14, 2014)

i would like to thank OP for posting this thread as most of us like a desktop subtitute which can be carried easily. I want to know can it become a desktop substitute leaving heavy applications. Can it run ms office and support html 5. Share your experience on any issues u have found.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2014)

sudhir_3193 said:


> i would like to thank OP for posting this thread as most of us like a desktop subtitute which can be carried easily. I want to know can it become a desktop substitute leaving heavy applications. Can it run ms office and support html 5. Share your experience on any issues u have found.


You can run any Windows related apps. as long as it is not heavy on computing hardware resources. Issue is about the storage space(ROM),which should have been 32GB minimum. But an extra space for keeping your files relating to movies,song,documents,pics. could be stored to a maximum of 64GB microSDHC card in the TF slot.
This tablet,definitely runs MS-Office (free license for 1year only)and support html5.

- - - Updated - - -

Flipkart,Snapdeal and Amazon are all selling this tablet for Rs.15k + now. Lucky to acquire this at Rs.13,499/-. Some were more lucky to acquire for Rs.12,799/- or so... at Amazon on the First day of Diwali Dhamaka.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 15, 2014)

Another tablet in your quiver . How many tablets are you owning now and which ones. Which is your fav.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 15, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Another tablet in your quiver . How many tablets are you owning now and which ones. Which is your fav.


Total 6.
Of course the PiPO Max-M8 Pro is the super of all...


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Not possible at present Friend. But believe me viewing angles are pretty decent and good, even when viewed from corners say at nearly 160° angle. Screen touch and typing is awesome,. the  screen being IPS display has great clarity in images.
> I am totally satisfied by its function. I recommend this as a perfect budget buy of Windows Tablet.
> Ultimately WISH and CHOICE.


N9 is out this is surely out of my list


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 18, 2014)

$hadow said:


> N9 is out this is surely out of my list


 A great Tablet N9,but it will be a minimum for Rs.30k assuming
It is not a Windows-8.1 tablet.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 18, 2014)

@kg11sgbg Post full review with pics


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 19, 2014)

So this tablet can Also run pc games like assassin creed,bioshock,far cry etc? And can these games be installed on the sd card ? Also how is the battery life ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 19, 2014)

mohit9206 said:


> So this tablet can Also run pc games like assassin creed,bioshock,far cry etc? And can these games be installed on the sd card ? Also how is the battery life ?



Nope. Don't expect such games to run by an Intel Atom CPU.
Battery life is about 4hrs~4.5hrs max.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 19, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> A great Tablet N9,but it will be a minimum for Rs.30k assuming
> It is not a Windows-8.1 tablet.



I was torn earlier between mini 2 or N7 but now since N9 is out and oh boy it looks beautiful I think I will just get it.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 6, 2014)

hey. any new feedback after more usage?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 24, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]

Thinking of buying this tablet. I have two queries. 
1) you've used it for more than a month. For like 1-2 hour surfing in a day and 1 hour gaming... what would the battery life be like? what is the rating of the battery.. I mean in mAH ?
2) This might be a stupid question but does it support 2g data?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 25, 2014)

^Friend,sorry for your late query.Actually I am on Holiday Tour with my Mother,Spouse and daughter visiting - pune,Mahabaleshwar,lonavala,khandala.Presently at Aurangabad - visited Ajanta,...
1).The battery backup is quite satisfactory up to ~4hrs. on full recharge,if you do not perform any graphics intensive functions or too much multitasking.
 Rating is 3840 mah
2). It has an inbuilt 3G slot for data connection.But according to network tower availability and other conditions, sometimes the sim may connect for 2G connections.
YES, you can use a 2G sim ,as it is backwards compatible. Obviously data speed will be much lower.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 25, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Friend,sorry for your late query.Actually I am on Holiday Tour with my Mother,Spouse and daughter visiting - pune,Mahabaleshwar,lonavala,khandala.Presently at Aurangabad - visited Ajanta,...
> 1).The battery backup is quite satisfactory up to ~4hrs. on full recharge,if you do not perform any graphics intensive functions or too much multitasking.
> Rating is 3840 mah
> 2). It has an inbuilt 3G slot for data connection.But according to network tower availability and other conditions, sometimes the sim may connect for 2G connections.
> YES, you can use a 2G sim ,as it is backwards compatible. Obviously data speed will be much lower.



No issues. I assumed that you must be on vacation  So you are saying 4 hours of continuous usage. Is it worse compared to android tabs? How long does it take to charge? And with my usage I guess it should last for the whole day...

and the 2g issue is because the place where I live in right now, there is no 3g coverage

Any other issues you've faced with the tablet?
And what kind of service can I expect from iball if it goes bad?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, can store apps be installed on the sd card?.. 
just found out you cant.. so the free space is 4.5 gb right?
is it enough for apps? or it becomes an issue later with windows updates and all?

Is there  a way to make sure that windows updates and app updates only happen over wifi and not mobile data(2g or 3g) ?

Is the OS 32 bit or 64 bit? 

Sorry, but I know I'm asking too many questions..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 26, 2014)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> No issues. I assumed that you must be on vacation  So you are saying 4 hours of continuous usage. Is it worse compared to android tabs? How long does it take to charge? And with my usage I guess it should last for the whole day...
> 
> and the 2g issue is because the place where I live in right now, there is no 3g coverage
> 
> ...



Not at all,buddy.
It is Windows-8.1(32bit).
Charging time takes nearly 3.5~4 hrs.

The only big con is it having a paltry 16GB of internal memory.You cannot download + install too many apps/software,because very little space is left for those.
Till now haven't tried any function of moving apps to SD card.In fact its a bit complex issue.
The external windows icon/button on the bezel of the tab,that acts as a toggle switch to change between tiles(metro interface) and desktop mode sometimes tend to be unresponsive. This is an issue I have faced,though not very serious.
Regarding updates to Windows(system files),no issues faced till date.Perfect updation of Windows.
I've updated over WiFi,since I already have a WiFi hotspot arrangement at my house.I use 3G sim for web surfing and the likes.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey I heard that you can install the apps directly to the sd card if available? [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2014)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]

Aren't we supposed to get free upgrade to windows 10? and I guess windows 10 allows app installation on sd card?

- - - Updated - - -

Also I saw a croma crxt1180.. similar specs...  but 32 gb... what would be support for croma tabs? is it a good idea?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 27, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Hey I heard that you can install the apps directly to the sd card if available? [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]



Yeah,mate I also heard the same. Read it in some blog/forum,but haven't tried it yet.

- - - Updated - - -



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]
> 
> Aren't we supposed to get free upgrade to windows 10? and I guess windows 10 allows app installation on sd card?
> 
> ...


MS has announced something like that,but still not official.
croma  is also  giving a good tab with enhanced storage area,but does it support 3G networking? I wonder it must be WiFi only.

Going to visit Shirdi today,within 2 hrs. hence.
Shall seek Blessings from Sai Baba for all of us,friends.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. Ordering.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 27, 2014)

If you try it so do post it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 8, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> Thanks for all the help. Ordering.


How is your experience Mate???
Please post some pics + reviews.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm travelling man . Will surely do it


----------



## $hadow (Jan 8, 2015)

Also waiting for the same


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 22, 2015)

[MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]

What do you think about joining the insider program and upgraging our Slide tabs to W10? Is it a good idea or too risky?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 23, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> [MENTION=123453]kg11sgbg[/MENTION]
> 
> What do you think about joining the insider program and upgraging our Slide tabs to W10? Is it a good idea or too risky?


Never risky...but wait for the stable release...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 23, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Never risky...but wait for the stable release...



EDIT: Installing windows 10 on 8.1 with bing tablet, error - Microsoft Community

It doesn't have certain stuff now... So I'll wait or other builds


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

I won't do that so early. Better wait for a few more builds so that a few more bugs will be patched.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 30, 2015)

what microSD card should I get for this tab, now that win10 supports app installs to sd cards.. does it support UHS1? what would be best?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 10, 2015)

anyone upgraded to windows 10?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 10, 2015)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> anyone upgraded to windows 10?



Still on Windows-8.1 for this Tablet.Due to its miniscule memory capacity,haven't updated/upgraded. Only initially updated some important system files.

Well today I received the Datamini TWG10(2-in-1) Tablet cum hybrid of 10.1" from Snapdeal through VELEX Couriers @ Rs.9,999/-
This comes with Dual OS(Windows-10 + Android-5.1.*)


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 31, 2015)

iBall Slide i701 is coming at just Rs. 4,999... that's a big difference !!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 1, 2016)

sankar789 said:


> iBall Slide i701 is coming at just Rs. 4,999... that's a big difference !!


But it is a 7" screen,which according to my personal view is much smaller in usage for Windows OS.

- - - Updated - - -

Moreover iBall slide i701 is a Tablet that comes with wifi connection only.
But Tablets from iBall,Datamini,Micromax,Swipe,etc. of Indian manufacturers those that sports a 10.1" screen usually comes with a separate 3G sim card slot.


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow, that's nice !! I was looking at iBall slide i701 Tablet for a while..

Anyways, any minor lag issues that you found?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 6, 2016)

I've upgraded wq32 to windows 10. Works fine. Now I can install apps to sd card. Feels like a real tab now


----------

